# Sunday Special - Wedding Bell Blues



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunday Special - Wedding Bell Blues


1. A French wedding cake is traditionally made from which type  of pastry ?
2. Which star of E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial also starred in  The Wedding singer ?
3. Which tough-guy actor married Ali McGraw in 1973  ?
4. Who was the only (so far) US President to have been  divorced ?
5. Who did actor Don Johnson marry TWICE ?
6. Which two ex-Wimbledon Champs of the 1990's subsequently  married each other ?
7. Collectively, how many times were John, Paul, George and  Ringo married ?
8. Who was Elizabeth Taylor's husband when they were both  nominated for an Oscar ?
9. Which Oscar winner was once married to Tom Cruise  ?
10. Who was married to Ava Gardner when both were  Oscar-nominated ?
11. How many Catherines did Henry VIII marry ?
12. What Action-Movie actor said, "I was married by a Judge; I  should have asked for a Jury!" ?
13. Which Talk-Show host said, "Marriage is grand; Divorce is  Twenty Grand" ?
14. Who played Michael Douglas' wife in A Perfect Murder  ?
15. Who was playwright Arthur Miller's most famous bride  ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Choux Pastry
2. Drew Barrymore
3. Steve McQueen
4. Ronald Reagan
5. Melanie Griffith
6. Andre Agassi and Steffi Graf
7. eight times total
8. Richard Burton
9. Nicole Kidman
10. Frank Sinatra
11. Three
12. Sylvester Stallone
13. Jay Leno
14. Gwyneth Paltro
15. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 30, 2018)

Oops - this happened before.  #4 is incorrect - the current president has been divorced twice.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2018)

Yup !
 This is what happens when I don't review today's post ...
Maybe a kind mod will adjust the wording, then the answer .... ??


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2018)

.....and it's just been pointed out to me that i used this set in November ......... codger  syndrome.....


----------

